# Help find Breeders and Rescues in Missouri



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am moving to MO next year and I am planning on getting a purebred German Shepherd in 2012. I was wondering if there is anyone in MO or anyone here that knows of rescues and any really good breeders that you can trust. Please let me know. I have looked up for some rescues and found a couple. I am looking for trustworthy breeders that have good quality dogs. Thank you so much. I am trying to learn everything I can before I get him.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am in Missouri. Hope you like it in the Show Me state!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you. Do you know any reputable breeders there?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do know some breeders and rescues,yes.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Right now I know a rescue that just took in 8 German Shepherds. Two females that are pregnant with purebred litters too.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I won't be moving to MO until June 2011. Can you name the breeders names addresses or sites if they have them. I want to do all my checking and things now so I have everything set. Thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you interested in breeders or rescues?

If breeders, I will move this thread. 

Thanks Samba - I am sure there are a lot of GSDs in need there.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I want both I am exploring my options. I would like any rescues in MO and any breeders that people have delt with in MO that are good.


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

Samba-what is the name of the rescue? I have a friend that is looking for a young adult GSD to rescue.  and I would love to help donate to the rescue group!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would love the names, numbers, websites of any rescues in MO or and reputable breeders that you know. I am willing to pay up to $450. Thank you guys so so much.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mostly I am looking for a really good rescue that I could get a pup from. People that work with you to find the best PB with temporment and everything in mind. I would like to rescue another pup like I did my smokey. I think I would feel better doing a rescue than a breeder since I don't know a reputable one that the pups don't cost $1,000 or more. I think the thing I am most worried about is the rescue will tell me no for some reason.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

For information on the current GSDs and the pregnant ones who will have pups...

Contact Latichia Duffy at Halfway Home Rescue at [email protected]

This is another rescue

http://www.serendipitygsd.org/

When you begin looking for an actual pup, I can help with locating one. I have just helped place two nice males around a year old. I myself rescued a young female from my local shelter. I also just got an older girl from Springfield into rescue. I know breeders who would have a pup for less than 1000.00 or perhaps a youngster to place for not too much.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Missouri German Shepherd Rescue is a good one (aka MoGS).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Missouri has a plethora of poorly done breedings and puppy mills. You will want to be very careful when looking in MO.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Now I am even more nervous lol. Thank you I will defiantly come to you. I love your pup in your avatar!.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to add this in here for reference so I don't lose the site and for any one else looking in MO http://www.crookedcreekranch1.com/index.html 
Does anyone know them personally? It looks like such a great ranch with great looking dogs.I am just nervous of going with someone that someone here don't know personally. I want to get a good healthy dog thats not back bread or bred with siblings. I want him to have papers and hopefully have his shots and checked for worms.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can post links to breeders down the board for more help there. Click below! 

*Choosing A Breeder* 
Questions & advice on choosing the right breeder.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you! I did post there  Sorry I guess I posted this in the rescue part and have got more information on breeders than rescues.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...old-male-gsd-scheduled-pts-friday-9-17-a.html


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would adopt him, but I am not in MO yet. Not until next year


----------

